# A  Brian Rupnow Sawmill



## davidlloyd1 (Nov 14, 2014)

I hope this puts a smile on Brian face,
 When Brian  started his sawmill way back in 2012 I fell in love with it so I decided I was going to build one for my 3" scale Case Traction Engine,


----------



## chipstractor (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice attachment ( and engine).


----------



## gus (Nov 14, 2014)

Great still shots .Please post video.


----------



## jschoenly (Nov 14, 2014)

Very cool mill!  Any Youtube video's of it in action??


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 14, 2014)

I do have a VERY big smile!!! Excellent work!!--wonderful!!! Thank you so much for the pictures. For anybody that wants to see a video of the original sawmill working, just type in "brian rupnow youtube" and there is a video of it sawing a log powered by a model hit and miss engine.--I see that you are in new Zealand,--Wow--You couldn't get any farther away from me!!?--Does this make me "World Famous" now??;D;D-Brian


----------



## davidlloyd1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Brian,
You are world famous ! I used to live not to far away from you!
In Orangeville Ont Canada before retiring to New Zealand six years ago,

The wood in the sawmill is 50mm x 100mm x 300mm long,

I plan to make a longer frame and carriage to cut 600mm long wood,

DavidLloyd,


----------



## davidlloyd1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Gus,
                  I don't have a video camera yet  but will try to get a video up and running soon,
 DavidLloyd,


----------



## davidlloyd1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks jschoenly,
 I will get a video up and running soon,

 DavidLloyd,


----------



## davidlloyd1 (Nov 16, 2014)

A video is up and running on YouTube of my Brian Rupnow Sawmill,

http://youtu.be/t_FpE4YA3Ho

Thanks
DavidLloyd1


----------



## gus (Nov 17, 2014)

Great Saw and video. Ran smoothly. 

I DIYed a mini Gas Fired Tractor in 2011 and was wondering if it could drive a mini recip saw .Sweet dreams.Too much to do with little time.:rant:


----------

